
Airbnb has expanded into Cuba - JumpCrisscross
https://www.airbnb.com/s/Cuba?s_tag=if3lWVIL
======
bikamonki
Airbnb-like service w/out the website is what works in Cuba since forever.
'Casas Particulares' (private homes) is where budget minded tourists get their
rooms and food. Good thing they will now be able to search online, when I
visited Cuba a while back I had to rely on Lonely Planet's printed listings!

------
shenanigoat
Oddly "We've determined your location to be in Canada. We are not licensed to
provide booking services for this listing."

I'm curious to know what countries get this issue. We've always had open
travel to Cuba as far as I know.

~~~
markild
I read up on this when visiting in November. Apparently, only US residents can
book with Airbnb in Cuba.

